# Columbia Pope Motobike Value



## biker (May 24, 2019)

Good Morning. I was curious if I were to list this Columbia Pope Motobike on Ebay what would I get for it. Thanks.


----------



## manuel rivera (May 24, 2019)

*I like the tank . Same color of my Westfield*


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2019)

Best thing to do on eBay is just start it at a reasonable price and let people bid till the end. If you start too high, you don't get any bidders. And you just keep relisting it... Put it on once and let the auction run it's course. Plus have lots of good clear photos. Mention any issues, good and bad. Does the tire hold Air? Will you ship it? How much will shipping cost? Do you have any extra parts?


----------



## redline1968 (May 24, 2019)

You probably already know that bike interchanges with the indian..you should have no problem getting a healthy sum for it. At any price you start at it will sell well


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 24, 2019)

I would call it a Westfield “Columbia” as the Pope mfg. co. went out of business before the time that the motorbike originated.
And I would be as forthcoming as possible about the year of the bike, based on the serial number.
I imagine if the tank was separated from the rest of the bike that it might even get more interest than the remaining bike/parts.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 24, 2019)

That is a very nice bike!  Complete, original, and has clearly always been together in one piece.  I would be interested in a machine like that, but it would probably be out of my price range.  One thing I would say that could be controversial, is that I would not recommend parting it out.  Its just so complete, it would be a shame to do that, and I see nice bikes like this all the time meet such a fate.  Although sometimes a person might get a little more money, maybe, by parting it out, we should try not to let dollars get in the way of the fact that this is a really interesting and neat historical vehicle.  That is my take on it, and often times when you part something out, you also end up with a bunch of parts that no one will buy from you, sometimes.  I personally would recommend selling it as is, complete, because it is only original and together once, and that's it.  If you list it online, I would love to see it!  Good Luck!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 24, 2019)




----------



## jimbo53 (May 25, 2019)

Nobody has answered your question yet, so I’ll take a stab at it. You didn’t mention year but looks to be maybe late 20’s? If I were a buyer I’d consider the cost of new tires. Since they are 28” wheels a set a Robert Dean tires will set you back $300. A friend is selling a similar equipped 1927 or so 28” wheel Hawthorne motorbike needing tires for $975, so I’d put yours in the $1000-1200 price range. Dealing with expensive glue on tires will limit your buyer market, but buyers are out there. Hope it finds a good home at a good price. If you haven’t shipped a bike before, read up on some CABE posts on the subject. It’s a time consuming bitch to ship a bike, but just part of selling bikes on line and your buyer deserves to get a bike well packed and hopefully undamaged. Good luck!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2019)

The tank of course, is the money part, which makes this a very desirable bike.
It almost doesn’t matter what the rest of the bike looks like, when there’s a solid cigar type tank involved.
I’d say list it for $1,000 just to be safe, and then see where it goes.
The market may surprise you, or it may let you down.
But at least that way you’ve tested the waters with your life jacket on.


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2019)

Nice try ...but your really under the money for a sale price..it would be a good auction start price.. I’d really be on it with a offer... if it wasn’t for my current trans am resto project....   0: 0: 


jimbo53 said:


> Nobody has answered your question yet, so I’ll take a stab at it. You didn’t mention year but looks to be maybe late 20’s? If I were a buyer I’d consider the cost of new tires. Since they are 28” wheels a set a Robert Dean tires will set you back $300. A friend is selling a similar equipped 1927 or so 28” wheel Hawthorne motorbike needing tires for $975, so I’d put yours in the $1000-1200 price range. Dealing with expensive glue on tires will limit your buyer market, but buyers are out there. Hope it finds a good home at a good price. If you haven’t shipped a bike before, read up on some CABE posts on the subject. It’s a time consuming bitch to ship a bike, but just part of selling bikes on line and your buyer deserves to get a bike well packed and hopefully undamaged. Good luck!!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 25, 2019)

Some of the other folks said kind of what I'm thinking.  I've seen similar models in this condition go for around $1000 to $1500 depending on things.  It looks like it will, in experienced hands, clean up really well and even have a lot shine left on it just as it sits.  It would probably polish up nicely for the most part, and greased would be a good rider.  Those 28 inch tubulars will not be cheap though, around $300 a pair; but a cream colored new set of those would really make this pop.  Given the type of tank it has, another nice touch would a 20s headlight that could be wired up to it, maybe a little plunger operated horn, then it would really be going!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 25, 2019)

i think they are a little low as well. I highly doubt anything with a solid cigar tank would only go for 1500$. Im with Marty, start it at 1000 and make sure you post up the link so we can watch it.


----------



## stoney (May 25, 2019)

I say, you have a sense of value as posted above. Put it up for sale here with what price you feel is good. You may not have to deal with the PIA of taking it apart AND shipping AND maybe DAMAGE. Just my thoughts.


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2019)

Heck I  can scrape up a grand   :0 I need a mate to my indian


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Heck I  can scrape up a grand right now.  :0




Me too!


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2019)

Beat you to the punch lol


catfish said:


> Me too!


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 29, 2019)

heck ..i'll throw my hat in tooo!!!


----------



## dave the wave (May 29, 2019)

What you can get for it in that condition? I don't see why you can't get $2500 for it.


----------



## biker (May 31, 2019)

If I recall correctly, about two years ago an original condition red Indian cigar tank, same style as is on my bike, sold on ebay for just less than 4K I believe.


----------

